# Early thoughts of relocating to Canada



## LondonLocal (Nov 29, 2010)

Hi - Newie here. Here is my story. Some advice would be welcome. I graduated from university in 2007 and have worked for three years for a global travel company. I enjoy my job and I am currently earning good money working in London. I am single and rent a room. Basically I don't have that many ties and I and I have always said I want to make the most of my life in my younger years. At 25 I am thinking I would like to work in my Job for another 12-15 months earning and saving as much as possible. I am planning a vacation to Canada this Summer. I have always loved the Canadian people I have met on my travels and at various points in my life. I have a friend who lives in Victoria BC and also know someone from Ontario. I love the look of the country and diverse culture it has to offer.

:focus:

As I say I work for a global company. I am in a position where I can apply to work abroad. So I will do my best to go down this route and apply for an internal transfer. In terms of visa requirements I must admit I know little about Canada. I have tried to google various bits and pieces and have a read but though I would also come to this site for some advice. If my company offer the internal transfer I am guessing I will work with them to sort out visas and this will but me in a strong position? If this does not work out what are the chances of me being able to just to apply persoanlly and trying to find work out there without a job offer currently in place? Bearing in mind I have a degree 3 or 4 years of solid work experience and some cash. I think I would like to try living out there for a year or two and see how it goes. Who knows where my long term future will be. But seeing the world and having fun whilst I still have the chance is high on my agenda. I am going to go out there with some money behind me but I just want to know how easy it would be to achieve a TWP (like two years)? Is this possible.

Thanks in advance

All the best.


----------



## pmarc (Nov 21, 2010)

See here: Citizenship and Immigration Canada


----------

